# What's your favorite grilled cheese sandwich?



## coookies (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a couple of friends coming over for a late lunch today, and when I asked one of them last night what she'd like to have, she said "anything you want to make but I'd also be happy with grilled cheese!"  ohhh got that idea stuck in my head  I like it with muenster and/or cheddar and might try it with gruyere too - between two fat slices of Italian bread with creamy tomato bisque - but just curious, what's your favorite grilled cheese sandwhich?  (Kades, saw yours in a recent thread, looks incredible!)

Katie


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Katie
My gang all love grilled cheese. French or Italian are our favorites..I dearly love Gruyere,or Fontina on them . I made this for everyone for lunch. Take a long loaf of Cibatta slice the long way and put on nice fat slices of Fontina or brie then top with a thin slices of either prociutto or a danish ham,brush outside with butter, messy but yummy, put on stove top grill or long electric skillet,grill till cheese melts,then remove  sandwich and open it up and brush with a mix of Dijon and mayo. add some arugula or baby spinach.Just about any soup will be fine, but I love a creamy tomato and  some sliced pears sliced and chilled.Emmm. Enjoy your company
kades
BTW: my favorite changes from time to time so many cheeses, it's hard to choose.


----------



## Royedw (Jan 7, 2010)

I have found making straight forward grilled cheese sandwiches, you know, w/sliced cheese, that adding a slice of tomato works well, so does adding a couple slices of dill pickle, _(one for each slice)_ is also tasty. So try this with the above mentioned ideas maybe??


----------



## NAchef (Jan 7, 2010)

Havarti cheese on sourdough or Rye. Mmm

Now I have to hit the store on the way home tonight!!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2010)

1 slice each - thin sliced Dak brand imported ham (browned first), swiss and muenster (ham in the middle) on seeded rye. toasted in a pan with butter.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2010)

My current favorite is using the Pepperidge Farms sourdough with two slices of Kraft cheddar singles and some tomato (put that on after grilling).

Not fancy-schmancy but tastey.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> My current favorite is using the Pepperidge Farms sourdough with two slices of Kraft cheddar singles and some tomato (put that on after grilling).
> 
> Not fancy-schmancy but tastey.


Sounds delish Fancy isn't everything
kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 7, 2010)

cotswold cheese (a sharp cheddar like cheese with green onions through it!) tomato, bacon, on pumpernickel with a slight smear of dijon, served with tomato soup (touch of smoked habanero flake and fresh basil chiffonade)


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Sounds delish Fancy isn't everything
> kadesma




It isn't, though I think sometimes people try to fancy up things that should be simple.  Just my opinion on it though.


----------



## luvs (Jan 7, 2010)

like half a stick ofbutter in a copper clad pan, 'taliano bread, land-o-lakes wht. american, (2-3 slices), & soup. smushed flat.
there was a phase where i loved grilled cheese & there were so many cheeses/breads that were great. provolone & avacodo, that's delicious.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> It isn't, though I think sometimes people try to fancy up things that should be simple.  Just my opinion on it though.


 We all have an opinion on food,and that is what makes threads like this one so much fun. We come together and share ideas. Who knows we might find a combination that makes us  hungry enough to give it a try. 
kadesma


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2010)

luvs said:


> like half a stick ofbutter in a copper clad pan, 'taliano bread, land-o-lakes wht. american, (2-3 slices), & soup. smushed flat.
> there was a phase where i loved grilled cheese & there were so many cheeses/breads that were great. provolone & avacodo, that's delicious.


 you put soup IN your sammie THAN smush it? that sounds messy and soupy!! LOL


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 7, 2010)

we like caraway rye bread, strong cheddar cheese and bits of green onion strewn over the cheese. Put in a fry  pan, after buttering both outsides of sandwich and put a weight on it or hold it down to flatten with a wide spatula. Toasty brown on both sides. Eat with lots of sweet gherkins......our favourite!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mediterranean bread, good swiss, corned beef, mayo and dijon after grilling.  I grill on a 2 burner CI grill with a skillet on top.  Wheat beer.  Just finished for dinner tonight.


----------



## merstar (Jan 7, 2010)

A mixture of Gruyere and extra sharp cheddar with sliced tomatoes on rye with caraway seeds or pumpernickel.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2010)

Merstar, you and I have similar tastes once again!

3 korn rye bread, sliced very thin, 1 slice aged cheddar (my latest was Balderson 6 year old which I can only get around Christmas at Costco), shaved ham or prosciutto, 1 slice Gruyere and thin sliced tomato, with garlic butter on the outside and grilled on our panini press!  It is my newfound favourite!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2010)

Laurie, that Gruyere and tomato with garlic butter yum...I think Sunday will feature these...Thanks for sharing.
kades


----------



## coookies (Jan 7, 2010)

ugh every one of these sounds so freaking good... I have a thing for cheese and bread... I shouldn't have asked, now I am going to hit up whole foods on my way home and spend a good $60 trying all of these ideas...


----------



## blueheron (Jan 7, 2010)

Good whole wheat bread with Vermont cheddar.  MMMMM!  

Just made the whole wheat bread in the AB5M book today and think I'll have the grilled cheese tomorrow.  The bread was awesome.  Just the way I like homemade bread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2010)

Plain white bread, mozzarella slices, slice of tomato...grilled to perfection!  Add a slice of deli ham and it's pure comfort food.  I add my tomato first then grill it.  Sometimes I'll use rye or whole wheat.

Grilled pimento cheese and tomato is good too!


----------



## Max Sutton (Jan 8, 2010)

*Brings back college days*

I lived on grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch when I was a student at the University of Miami, Florida. Can't recall the last time I ate one since.   Maybe I overdosed?


----------



## NAchef (Jan 8, 2010)

I have to post this link just cause the picture looks SO good!!

Closet Cooking: Mushroom and Prosciutto Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 8, 2010)

NAchef, those pics made my mouth water!  When it comes to grilled cheese I guess I'm a traditionalist (read: boring).  American cheese (deli sliced, not the "wallet cheese" in plastic wrap), sturdy white bread, touch of butter on the outside if you're grilling.  It tastes even better if you grill your sandwich in a pan that has just been used to saute/caramelize onions. _mmmmm_  Just a hint of onion.  Gotta put a slice of tomato in it, too.  As a kid I liked sweet pickle slices slipped into the melted cheese.  Now I'll have to spend the rest of the winter experimenting.

My favorite "grilled" cheese sandwich is done under the broiler!  Ate this the first time at a (now defunct) vegetarian restaurant in Cleveland just up from University Circle.  Slab of whole wheat bread, very thinly sliced fresh mushrooms (although I suppose you can use whatever veggies you want) and a stack of thin slices of cheddar or swiss cheese.  Grill until cheese is gooey melty, veggies are warm, and edges of bread are browning.  Heavenly!

coookies, hope you and your friends had a nice warm visit since the weather outside is so "winter".


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 8, 2010)

For breakfast- 3 slices of Pepperidge Farms sourdough topped with sliced cheddar or manchego (not all manchego is created equal) topped with sliced onion.  Baked in toaster oven until onions soften and cheese is bubbly.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> For breakfast- 3 slices of Pepperidge Farms sourdough topped with sliced cheddar or manchego (not all manchego is created equal) topped with sliced onion.  Baked in toaster oven until onions soften and cheese is bubbly.




Cheesy bread!!  I like to put a fried on on it for breakfast.


----------



## merstar (Jan 9, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Merstar, you and I have similar tastes once again!
> 
> 3 korn rye bread, sliced very thin, 1 slice aged cheddar (my latest was Balderson 6 year old which I can only get around Christmas at Costco), shaved ham or prosciutto, 1 slice Gruyere and thin sliced tomato, with garlic butter on the outside and grilled on our panini press!  It is my newfound favourite!



Yes we do, LP! Great idea about the garlic butter - I've gotta try it! (I wish I let myself eat prosciutto - well, maybe just this once...


----------



## Faust87 (Jan 10, 2010)

I take a couple pieces of Italian bread,... top with cheddar, bacon, and sauteed red onion... yummm. A heart attack in a sandwich...gotta love it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2010)

For some reason it's not grilled cheese unless it's white bread, buttered with Velveeta slices, then grilled in a pan on the stove.  Everything else sounds wonderful, but they would just be hot cheese sandwiches for me.  Oh and I have to have tomato soup with it.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Mar 20, 2010)

I am going to try grilled (caramelized) tomato slices (seasoned with a little garlic pepper) along with gruyere on butter grilled ( I like french unsalted)san franscico sesame bread for breakfast, ooooh yummyyyy. Might add some honey roasted turkey or ham, thinly sliced, of course.


----------



## letscook (Mar 20, 2010)

just plain white bread and 2 slices of american cheese and afterwards spread grape jelly on it and have to have chocolate milk with it,  if you said eww on the grape jelly try it  it is really good.  

second one is- its same as above only put in cooked bacon and no jelly


----------



## jet (Mar 20, 2010)

letscook said:


> just plain white bread and 2 slices of american cheese and afterwards spread grape jelly on it and have to have chocolate milk with it,  if you said eww on the grape jelly try it  it is really good.
> 
> second one is- its same as above only put in cooked bacon and no jelly



You lost me at "plain white bread".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2010)

MoodyBlueFoodie said:


> I am going to try grilled (caramelized) tomato slices (seasoned with a little garlic pepper) along with gruyere on butter grilled ( I like french unsalted)san franscico sesame bread for breakfast, ooooh yummyyyy. Might add some honey roasted turkey or ham, thinly sliced, of course.


 
Oh!  I'd like that too...with either dijon mustard or a grainy mustard.  Now I'll have to go to the store.


----------



## JamesS (Mar 20, 2010)

I like mine about as plain and boring as they come. 

I keep Wonder bread on hand just for grilled cheese. Buttered Wonder, two slices of Land O' Lakes yellow American Cheese and a cast iron griddle is all that's involved.

Once in a while I'll get adventurous and throw a slice of ham or a couple of strips of crispy bacon on there....but mostly I like it just plain.  

Now, as for accompaniment, it doesn't get any better than home made tomato basil soup.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 20, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> Cheesy bread!!  I like to put a fried on on it for breakfast.


Frank, I put cheese and onion slices on each on each of the three slices of bread and bake them individually.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2010)

To me, a grilled cheese sandwich is a nostalgic comfort food.  Therefore, it stays pretty basic for me.  Like the hot dog, it's best kept simple.  You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.  (I just made that up ).

Some sliced bread, whatever is on hand.  Some sliced cheese, usually American and whatever else I have.  A skillet and butter.  

Sometimes I add sliced tomato, or bacon, or ham.  That's about it.


----------



## tzakiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Slow-Grilled, with Sourdough and Comte cheese... yum!

Sourdough Slow-Grilled Cheese Sandwhich | Learning to Eat


----------



## Linika (Mar 24, 2010)

True...a plain ole grill cheese is comforting...but every once is a while.....carmelized onions, tomatos, 6 year old cheddar, montery jack and havarti....yum...oh..and on multi-grain.


----------



## bandonjan (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Andy M., simple is good. I am going to try some
different cheeses tho, always use deli sliced American, but I
love most cheeses. Anyone tried a bit of blue thrown in?


----------



## letscook (Mar 25, 2010)

jet --  plain white bread is  Regular bread - store brought all sliced, wonder bread etc.  not a sour dough or rye or french, just plain ole white bread.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know if this would even still be considered a grilled cheese, but it's my favorite:

Pepper jack cheese, a couple slices of hard salami, turkey, sliced tomato, and sliced pepprochinis. YUM! It's just a great combination, all warm and gooey....


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 17, 2011)

Sourdough bread, apple jelly, sharp cheddar


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2011)

try using shredded cheese instead of sliced - very nice


----------



## Cerise (Mar 30, 2012)

One of my favorites is Mozzarella en Carozza (Mozzarella in a carriage) - Italian grilled cheese sandwich.  Pair it with Gazpacho for a light Summer meal.

Mozzarella en Carozza - YouTube


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 1, 2012)

Good Afternoon Cerise,

Great post ... I make a similar version from the Abruzzi e Molise province of Italia called: Mpzzarelline allo Zafferano ( fried buffalia di mozzarella in saffron flour ) ...

It is to die for and go to heaven ... divino ...

Here is the recipe: 

150 grams of all purpose flour or semolina 

bread crumbs with added dried herbs and spices of choice ( a pinch of oregano and some basil both fresh and dried )

buffala di mozzarella balls ( can be done with a melon ball scoop or tiny cookie cutters ) 

salt and freshly ground blk. pepper

saffron threads ( 12 - 14 )

1. dilute the saffron thread in 4 tsps. of hot water with a pinch of salt
2. 20 minutes later: add to a big bowl and combine the flour little by litter to create a batter that is not too thick and pasty
3. dredge the cheese balls in the saffron flour and then in the bread crumb mixture
4. sauté in EVOO until golden

Phenomenal Grandmom say the my twin grandsons of age 5 ... So, take cue ...

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------

